# Aaaack.



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

...Please tell me there's a plant that looks like seven-foot-tall mutant queen anne's lace that ISN'T Giant Hogweed. Please. 

That is all.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

is giant hogweed the same as hemlock?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually they are different. Hogweed can cause you to get serious blisters, poison hemlock doesn't.

Hemlock has a purplish tinted stalk near the base of the plant.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

checkitnice said:


> ...Please tell me there's a plant that looks like seven-foot-tall mutant queen anne's lace that ISN'T Giant Hogweed. Please.
> 
> That is all.


Not good. What state are you in? I was telling a friend about this weed just the other day, and he had never heard of it. I was surprised, because he is an engineer with the Highway Dept., and is also very schooled and practiced in horticulture. Maybe it isn't much of a threat this far south yet.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Michigan. I never thought of poison hemlock, the flowers look more like it than they do the hogweed. Either way, ew.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Not elderberry, right?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hogweed isn't THAT bad. Goats LOVE it 

But Hogweed blisters ITCH to drive you mad


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like it could be cow parsnip if the flowers are flat on the top.

Here's a page to help ID giant hogweed from cow parsnip:

Giant Hogweed Identification - NYS Dept. of Environmental Conservation


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Poison Hemlock will have smooth, almost waxy and hollow stalks; verses Queen Anne's lace somewhat hairy and solid stocks. Also the hemlock will have purple blotches as mentioned above. The white flowers will be more separated and not have the purple dot in the middle.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b2/Conium.jpg/407px-Conium.jpg


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting. That's not at all like what they call invasive hogweed here. Ours is photosensitive also, with big smooth leaves without teeth along the edges, hollow stem, about 7 feet, and lacy white flowers on top. The sheep will eat them when they're under a foot, but once they get some size on them, nothing will eat them. If you rototill them, they spread. If you mow them, they spread. If you don't do anything to them, they spread. "They" wanted me to spray them once a week, every week, all year, with the toughest poison on the market, but the patch is right next to the irrigation canal, and I have chickens, sheep and cats who could get into it.
Kit


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Hogweed is easy to kill by cutting off below the soil line. RoundUp works very well. The leaves are wide and huge. Quite different from Queen Annes Lace. The wild parsnip is similar but a midget version.

Do not till or leave the seed head. Bag and dispose of. Seeds stay viable for years.

The link in post #8 is an excellent link that I wish the state of Maine could claim for it's own.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

sure you don't have angelica?


----------

